# MK4 Golf/GTI Retrofit with Morimoto Mini DS2 Projectors: Mounting?



## Lex4TDI4Life (Mar 8, 2007)

Have any folks retroed Mini DS2s into Golf/GTI housings? If so, how did you mount them? Does the H4 adapter make it a clean install or do you have to cut and drill?

Any advice would be most appreciated.

-Lex


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Your going to have to trim and cut. I'm actually working on a set now.


----------



## Lex4TDI4Life (Mar 8, 2007)

PA-TDI said:


> Your going to have to trim and cut. I'm actually working on a set now.


Are you bolting them to the reflector?


----------



## PA-TDI (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes.


----------

